# Tesla Model 3 Officially Unveiled!



## QuadraNet_Adam (Apr 1, 2016)

Tesla has officially unveiled the Model 3 - which is going to be what would be considered more "budget" and the less upscale version of Tesla.


To sum it up, a $35,000 entry-level Tesla Model 3 will get you:


At least 215 miles per charge

0-60 mph in less than 6 seconds

Supercharging

Front and rear trunks

Enough interior room for five adults

Autopilot hardware


Source/More Info: http://www.technobuffalo.com/2016/03/31/tesla-model-3-officially-unveiled-heres-everything-you-need-to-know/


What are your thoughts on this? I think this is going to set a new standard in the automotive industry, and can definitely see high demand for this as it is inevitably going to be the best value available for that price range.


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally something for the masses, well at least a larger segment of the monetarily challenged.


Looks good.  I wonder about that full windshield that goes nearly to the trunk, seems like an expensive replacement part.


I'll never by a Tesla until there understand co-generation and why it makes sense on board.  Batteries are toxic, heavy, highly dangerous, etc.   Reducing batteries would be good for everyone... Reducing, not eliminating.


Nice vehicles though and shaking up tired old automotive sector.


----------



## ZenithHosting (Apr 1, 2016)

Definitely getting one of this futuristic car in the future


----------



## zafouhar (Apr 21, 2016)

VerdinaNET said:


> Its good making electric cars cheaper so that we can enjoy using them.



Yes extremely good. Now go home you spammer.


----------



## DedidamNET (Apr 24, 2016)

I do not think that 35k is a decent price for the majority of users. I would rather go with smaller city cars for a price of maximum 10k, but I do not think that is possible within 10 years. Look at the Japan market and the so called Kei Car, you can find them as low as 1k usd. If that could be done with electric cars, that would really give them a boost.


----------



## drmike (Apr 25, 2016)

DedidamNET said:


> I do not think that 35k is a decent price for the majority of users. I would rather go with smaller city cars for a price of maximum 10k, but I do not think that is possible within 10 years. Look at the Japan market and the so called Kei Car, you can find them as low as 1k usd. If that could be done with electric cars, that would really give them a boost.



Is this relative / same Kei car concept / term you are speaking of?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kei_car


Those are neato.  We don't see those in the US.  Some of those look fairly mature and larger.


What would one find for $1k USD?


----------



## DedidamNET (Apr 30, 2016)

Well most of them are Suzuki, and obscure models that were destined only for the Japanese Market.


----------

